
Can anyone get the information of Xecuter SX Pro? - Starjudy
I found a official reseller form here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sky-3ds.com&#x2F;home&#x2F;35-xecuter-sx-pro-and-os.html. they promise wiill ship to me the first time after the official delivery. So, I pre-order form the site.Hope that the official can ship as soon as possible?
======
ALice567
[http://www.3ds-linker.com/86-linker-nintendo-switch-
xecuter-...](http://www.3ds-linker.com/86-linker-nintendo-switch-xecuter-sx-
pro-.html)

------
Starjudy
[http://sky-3ds.com/home/35-xecuter-sx-pro-and-
os.html](http://sky-3ds.com/home/35-xecuter-sx-pro-and-os.html)

